# Early season gator whackin



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bought my dad a couple fl gator tags for fathers day and the season started last weekend.first night out we scouted a little and took a nice fat 7'6" . Next night out dad buddy bill joined us as he had a couple tags to fill too. Took two more that night one being 7'8" and the other 8'4". We got a point blank shot on a 11 plus footer but  hit him in the head and the arrow didnt stick but im sure hes got a bad headache.no monsters but some good eating  and one great time with family and friends. The one pic is my dad practicing with the my bow rig on bills dock in ponte vedra florida


----------



## Murphy (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya should've dropped by Albany on the way home and shared some Gator meat 

Nothing like spending some quality time with the Ol man looks like y'all had a blast


----------



## ACguy (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice gators. Does the bow work good?


----------



## big_bird (Aug 29, 2009)

now that is bow fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice.............Looks like yall had fun.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 31, 2009)

acguy said:


> nice gators. Does the bow work good?


yeah it is very effective and weve got pretty good at it. We got dads buddy set up with a crossbow and my buddy justin took him this past weekend to harvest two ten footers.ill see if he can get some pics up soon.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 2, 2009)

Goin to zone 7 next week I have my bow set @ 50# is it enough?


----------



## Michael (Sep 2, 2009)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Goin to zone 7 next week I have my bow set @ 50# is it enough?



Depends on where you hit him. Don't try and "head shoot" him, but go for the vitals just like a deer. Then don't try and horse him it. Take your time. 

If you haven't already gotten one, get a Gator-aider. Don't try and hunt gators with bow "fishing" equipment. While shooting gators is easy, getting them in the boat is something else. The Gator-aider will definately help with first making the longer shots sometimes required and then it will help you to "stay connected" until you can finish him off with a pistol.

While other big game floats systems will work. The Gator-aider was designed specifically for gator hunting.  You can check them out at http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats. man looked like yall had a blast nice gators to.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 2, 2009)

michael said:


> depends on where you hit him. Don't try and "head shoot" him, but go for the vitals just like a deer. Then don't try and horse him it. Take your time.
> 
> If you haven't already gotten one, get a gator-aider. Don't try and hunt gators with bow "fishing" equipment. While shooting gators is easy, getting them in the boat is something else. The gator-aider will definately help with first making the longer shots sometimes required and then it will help you to "stay connected" until you can finish him off with a pistol.
> 
> While other big game floats systems will work. The gator-aider was designed specifically for gator hunting.  You can check them out at http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/



interesting setup.what pound test is the line? How many floats/points does it include?are they just muzzy points?why does it use a bowfishing arrow if it was designed for gators?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 3, 2009)

Michael said:


> Depends on where you hit him. Don't try and "head shoot" him, but go for the vitals just like a deer. Then don't try and horse him it. Take your time.
> 
> If you haven't already gotten one, get a Gator-aider. Don't try and hunt gators with bow "fishing" equipment. While shooting gators is easy, getting them in the boat is something else. The Gator-aider will definately help with first making the longer shots sometimes required and then it will help you to "stay connected" until you can finish him off with a pistol.
> 
> While other big game floats systems will work. The Gator-aider was designed specifically for gator hunting.  You can check them out at http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/



I already have a gator kit and am going w/ a guide that lives near Derrian. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Michael (Sep 6, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> interesting setup.what pound test is the line? How many floats/points does it include?are they just muzzy points?why does it use a bowfishing arrow if it was designed for gators?



It comes with 200 lb line. You can buy 600 lb line, but don't need it as it's not like you are going to be horsing in any gator. 200 lb test is plenty and the lighter line will give you better arrow flight.

It comes with one float, but extra floats are only $4.95 each.

No, it doesn't come with any arrows or points. The old school of thinking was to use an arrow designed to simply hold on. Now they've got stiffer spined arrows that will fly straight with the heavier "broadhead" type tip newly designed to not only hold on, but also have a more lethal effect. These are still "bowfishing" arrows, much more durable than regular arrows.

Yes, you can still harvest a gator with old school equipment. My point is, now there are produces out there actually designed to make harvesting a gator easier.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 6, 2009)

michael said:


> it comes with 200 lb line. You can buy 600 lb line, but don't need it as it's not like you are going to be horsing in any gator. 200 lb test is plenty and the lighter line will give you better arrow flight.
> 
> It comes with one float, but extra floats are only $4.95 each.
> 
> ...


so you pay 300 for a old spool style reel on a bracket with only 200lb test. I think ill stick with 600lb test, a real gator arrow(muzzy) points and floats ,ams retreiver all included in the muzzy kit for less money but to each his own


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2009)

Michael, I think I'll jus stick to using the Muzzy Gator Getter Kit, it definitely works and is in use by most nuisance trappers and guides all over.  I know it has definitely worked for me and we just put #15 and #16 alligator in my boat this weekend over the last 3 years, with 3 of those over 12ft and several in the 9-11ft range with all of them over 7 1/2ft.  Yeah you might try that 200# line and a non-datacheable head, but on the big trophy size gators your going to have trouble and that is why we use 600# spectra line and detacheable heads, cuz most people want to shoot a big gator and your not going to get him to the boat thru all the grass and stumps with that lighter line and no matter what arrow you use, if the head is still attached to the point and they roll or get under anything, they will break it off.  Trust me I know this stuff!  Mark


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SO YOU PAY 300 FOR A OLD SPOOL STYLE REEL ON A BRACKET WITH ONLY 200LB TEST. I THINK ILL STICK WITH 600LB TEST, A REAL GATOR ARROW(MUZZY) POINTS AND FLOATS ,AMS RETREIVER ALL INCLUDED IN THE MUZZY KIT FOR LESS MONEY BUT TO EACH HIS OWN.



How much does the kit you use cost? How far can you shot? We have been using fishing polls and a harpoon.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2009)

$225 for the standard kit and $240 for the crossbow kit which includes the crossbow mounting bracket.  For this you get a  AMS Slotted retriever reel filled with 20yds of 600# braided spectra line, 3 Gator getter arrows with detacheable Gator Getter points, 2 float systems with stabilizer mount attachment and a extra 100ft spool of line.  The only additional item I would recommend getting would be the #1080 Fish Hook arrow rest if you are setting up a compound bow.  
With this kit you can effectively shoot out to almost 20yds, usually about 15yds, but if you want to shoot further, which normally is not necessary, you can load the reel up for the 1st shot with #1075 BCY 350# braided spectra line and can easily shoot out to 30yds or more with this setup, then just use the 600# line for your 2nd back up shot.  This system has worked flawlessly for me and many others for many years and has harvested many alligators all over where seasons are open, including my personal best off Eufaula 2 years ago that went 12'6" and weighed right at 740# and is the one pictured in the GA hunting regs book.  Of course I highly recommend this kit if you are planning on shooting any really big gators.  Mark


----------



## sbrown (Sep 7, 2009)

The Muzzy kit did pretty well on these 2  this past weekend!! One was 12.1 and one was 8.6


----------



## Michael (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Gator Guys! Congratulations on successfully filling your tags.


----------

